# post surgery



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, 
I had my pt surgery 11 days ago now. I know its still early but is it normal to feel completely exhausted? I'm not going to be seen by the endocrinologist till sept and I'm worried worried that this immense tiredness may mean im not doing well on half a thyroid. Its 13:45 and i haven't managed to get out of bed yet.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, it is. I suspect you'll want some lab work done before your appointment. I hope the appointment is in early September?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are feeling exhausted to the point that you cannot function, then I would say that's probably exhausted beyond the normal post-surgery tiredness. Can you stick it out a few more weeks, to see if your remaining half figures out what's going on and steps up to the plate to take over?

Are you talking EARLY September for your appointment? You might want to get labs done in August instead of waiting that long. Maybe a few weeks from now???


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

When I had my TT, one of the nurses told me she had one last year and that I would feel fine for about 10 days and then it would hit me as that is the time frame for all the remaining to be used up and my medication wouldn't be fully in my system yet. It's been 4 weeks and they say it takes that long, but I am under medicated so still feeling extremely hypo. I can't wait for an increase and another 4 weeks to maybe start feeling a little better.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

DonnaK said:


> When I had my TT, one of the nurses told me she had one last year and that I would feel fine for about 10 days and then it would hit me as that is the time frame for all the remaining to be used up and my medication wouldn't be fully in my system yet. It's been 4 weeks and they say it takes that long, but I am under medicated so still feeling extremely hypo. I can't wait for an increase and another 4 weeks to maybe start feeling a little better.


I just don't understand why some doctors start people out with low (too low) doses. I guess it's the fear/possibility of a thyroid dump during surgery???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> I just don't understand why some doctors start people out with low (too low) doses. I guess it's the fear/possibility of a thyroid dump during surgery???


I finally talked to my endo about this, because I was still mad how things were handled with me...she said that because I was very sensitive to the synthroid before surgery and was having consistent heart palps, she was concerned about cardiac arrhythmia. I'm still not buying it, but there it is...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I finally talked to my endo about this, because I was still mad how things were handled with me...she said that because I was very sensitive to the synthroid before surgery and was having consistent heart palps, she was concerned about cardiac arrhythmia. I'm still not buying it, but there it is...


Honestly, joplin, I'm not sure I'd buy it either. You really went through a slow hell for many months. I just hope she learned from it and does not do it again with future patients.


----------



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

I went for my post surgery follow up. It was pretty awful. The doctor insulted me, was rude, didn't answer my questions and sent me off like I was a minor irritation. When I said I felt tired he said that off course I would after surgery and that my levels are normal (TSH 0.82). When I said I felt low (i.e. depressed) he said I've probably been miserable all my life and why change a habit of a lifetime (ouch that hurt to hear from a doctor who is supposed to be looking after me). when I asked him what the plans are to keep an eye on the other side (which wasn't taken out but is still enlarged), he had a big huff and said we've been through this, nothing is going to happen. ?!?!?!
So abrupt and rude. 
So I turn to you guys instead of the medical profession who I feel betrayed by.
Its been a month since the pt. I've been back to work for one week and I feel really exhausted, spaced out, can't concentrate, very emotional. Is this thyroid? Did anyone else feel this way a month after their op? Reading others posts it seems many people feel fine after a few weeks. I am concerned by how crap I feel. Im not myself. 
Thanks for reading. I look forward to your thoughts x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

spacecadet said:


> I went for my post surgery follow up. It was pretty awful. The doctor insulted me, was rude, didn't answer my questions and sent me off like I was a minor irritation. When I said I felt tired he said that off course I would after surgery and that my levels are normal (TSH 0.82). When I said I felt low (i.e. depressed) he said I've probably been miserable all my life and why change a habit of a lifetime (ouch that hurt to hear from a doctor who is supposed to be looking after me). when I asked him what the plans are to keep an eye on the other side (which wasn't taken out but is still enlarged), he had a big huff and said we've been through this, nothing is going to happen. ?!?!?!
> So abrupt and rude.
> So I turn to you guys instead of the medical profession who I feel betrayed by.
> Its been a month since the pt. I've been back to work for one week and I feel really exhausted, spaced out, can't concentrate, very emotional. Is this thyroid? Did anyone else feel this way a month after their op? Reading others posts it seems many people feel fine after a few weeks. I am concerned by how crap I feel. Im not myself.
> Thanks for reading. I look forward to your thoughts x


Good grief!!! Can you not find another doctor? Can you post your recent lab results with the ranges?


----------



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to write a letter of complaint and say that I will not see this surgeon again. I hope there is another one in the area. In the UK, you seem to get who you're given.

The only level he told me is TSH 0.82. I think the UK range for this is 0.4-6.0. 
When I write to complain I will request copies of all my blood tests so I can take them to a specialist if need be. The level doesn't seem extreme though in anyway.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

spacecadet said:


> I'm going to write a letter of complaint and say that I will not see this surgeon again. I hope there is another one in the area. In the UK, you seem to get who you're given.
> 
> The only level he told me is TSH 0.82. I think the UK range for this is 0.4-6.0.
> When I write to complain I will request copies of all my blood tests so I can take them to a specialist if need be. The level doesn't seem extreme though in anyway.


He sounds burnt out but he should not take it out on the patients and by treating others meanly, he is only making his own anger and depression worse.

You need these tests if you can talk someone into it. I know in the UK it is a rough go.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


----------



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

Tsh is normal - 0.53 (0.35-4.94)
Free t4 is normal - 14.6 (9.0-19.0)

I've put on so much weight and am still tired and emotionally flat. If my blood tests are so normal they won't give me medication. I'm thinking maybe i should just try self medicating.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you had other non-thyroid labwork done? Vitamin B12? Vitamin D? Ferritin? Iron? With your normal-looking thyroid tests, it does make me wonder if you're lacking in something else to feel the way you're feeling.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you need a free t3 test, too...I'd bet you are one of those who isn't converting properly or enough.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good point, joplin.


----------

